# Ignition box questions...



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I splurged and got one of those accel 300+ CD ignition boxes, I'm looking at how it hooks up, I have an 81 sunny, ( CA spec ) so I don't have points...

I don't have a magnetic pickup? Do I
I'd use the "points / OE pickup connector" right? I suppose it's easy to find out, if the first way doesn't work.

I want to install this thing 

Should be really easy, other than finding a boot for the HVC which uses a different connector that our OEM coil.


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

You do have a magnetic pickup.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Mig2 said:


> You do have a magnetic pickup.


oh, the sunny electric dizzy qualifies as a mag pickup... interesting.

ok, i'll have a look at that. I'm going to try to install it tomorrow before i get into propane mode.

Thanks!


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

B11sleeper said:


> oh, the sunny electric dizzy qualifies as a mag pickup... interesting.
> 
> ok, i'll have a look at that. I'm going to try to install it tomorrow before i get into propane mode.
> 
> Thanks!


Well maybe I spoke too soon. I know that the Dastsun distributors I'm use to dealing with have a magnetic pickup coil. Both of the L6 engined cars I own have one and when I had 510s, I used the 620 dizzys on those which also had them. I guess I was just assuming that the sunny would be similar.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

It's really easy.
the +12 wire from the coil powers the ignition box. The - the used to go to the coil goes to the points/oem ignition connection.

It makes a difference. I no longer have missing in the topend, and the 6000 rpm rev limit is not a problem, I always shift before then. Ran up a long stretch of freeway at 80+ going up a long hill and having to pick up speed.

I think it's a good upgrade for cars with 20 year old OEM ignitions.

btw, it's an accel 300+ CD ignition box. It's cool


----------

